# Saving the foreskin?



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I was at my neighbors and she was telling me how nasty she thought it was that her daughter saved the cord stump form her baby. I went into how some women feel it is the last piece that links the baby and mother physically and how they will save it in a baby book or special box. It is not like the put it on the shelf for visitors to see and such. I told her I didnt think it was gross or anything.

Then she says (and I am not kidding) she says, "I mean, I have heard of people saving the foreskin for a circ but the cord is just nasty"....









I nearly puked right on her floor. I was shocked that someone would do that- keep a token of the pain. It is like saying to a grown man- "Here I saved all your penis feeling, sorry but it is all dryed up now, but your penis is so much cutier with out it!"

I feel sick just telling the story!


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

That's just awful. I know someone who saved her son's Plastibell because he might want it one day. barf.

PS- I saved ds's cord. He was attached to me with that, how could I just throw it away?







I definitely don't display it! It's in a baggie in a box with other keepsakes from his birth, stashed in a closet.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jun 19, 2004)

I saved DD's cord stump, too....it never even occurred to me that someone would think that was gross.

But, you know, saving the foreskin...well, if you think he'd want it or want to see it when he grows up, why the heck didn't you just LEAVE IT ON HIM in the first place?







Good grief.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

I think I read somewhere that Native American women would save the dried umbilical cord of their baby, and put it in a leather pouch for the child to wear as an amulet.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a friend who saved the forskin. Well, he husband did, she thinks it's crazy, but he wanted to save it. I was like... OH MY GOD... that is SO nasty. I mean, who would want that in their baby book?!


----------



## lise brit (Apr 8, 2003)

I saved my son's foreskin --- It's still on him :LOL

Sorry, Couldn't help it

Lise


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it's gross to save either!
But especially gross to save chopped off bits of foreskin. bleh!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I saved my son's foreskin --- It's still on him










The thought of saving (while not attached, of course) the foreskin is honestly making me uke


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

That is just the weirdest thing I've ever heard. What is he supposed to do with it?

My childbirth educator saved her son's Plastibell.









I didn't save the cord stump...it never occurred to me. But I save bandaids! Like after a shot, I take off the bandaid and stick it in the photo album.







Dh thinks that'a gross.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Ew. Just ew. I meant to save Bonnies cord stump but neglected to tell DH who was CaptainDiaperChange! It was in the middle of a poopie disposable in the trash before I knew it had come off. But the foreskin? Aside from the obvious "just leave it where is, already!" part....Ew.


----------

